# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  iPhone 6 vỡ nát màn hình trong bài thử độ bền đầu tiên

## luxubu

*iPhone 6 vỡ màn hình khi thả úp mặt kính xuống nền cứng còn iPhone 6 Plus đã không vượt qua thử thách này ngay khi tiếp xúc theo một cạnh.*

iPhone 6 vỡ nát màn hình khi thả rơi trực tiếp mặt kính xuống nền.
Tài khoản Youtube PhoneBuff đã đăng tải video thử độ bền bộ đôi điện thoại vừa bán ra của Apple. Bài kiểm tra bao gồm thả rơi thiết bị xuống nền cứng từ độ cao khoảng 1,5 mét theo chiều úp mặt sau xuống, theo cạnh máy và trực tiếp màn hình.
iPhone 6 và iPhone 6 Plus bị xước nhẹ khi cho mặt lưng máy tiếp xúc với nền. Trong thử nghiệm thứ 2 khi thả rơi theo một cạnh, chiếc phablet của Apple đã bị vỡ màn hình còn iPhone 6 chỉ bị móp ở góc máy. Kiểm ra cuối cùng là cho bộ đôi iPhone 6 rơi úp mặt màn hình xuống nền và hai chiếc điện thoại này đã bị vỡ nát mặt kính dù vẫn có khả năng hiển thị hay cảm ứng.
Thực hiện bài thử độ bền này là David Rahimi, một trong những đầu tiên trên thế giới sở hữu iPhone 6, ZDNet cho biết. Ông đã bay từ California (Mỹ) đến Australia để sớm cầm trên tay điện thoại mới nhất của Apple.
*Xem video thử độ bền bộ đôi iPhone 6:*[embedded content]
*Ảnh David Rahimi trước vòng vây truyền thông trong ngày mở bán iPhone 6:*

----------

